
YC S17 - Ashu_14
Did anyone received emails for S17 batch last night?
======
brittonmathews
I got my second rejection letter for backit.com about 2 hours ago. Obviously
rejection stings, but it is still cool to think that something i wrote was
read by Paul or Sam. Still going to push forward.

